# Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

John Storgårds / Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Release Date June 10, 2016
Duration54:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMay 25, 2015 - May 28, 2015
Recording Location
Oslo Konserthus
Oslo Opera House, the Orchestra Rehearsal Room

FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD

"I feel each of my symphonies is a whole continentin itself," the Danish composer PerNørgård(b. 1932) has said. His music stems from an insatiable urge to explore thepheno menaof the world and the possibilities of music, and his eight symphonies stand as milestones along the course of six decades. This recording with the Oslo Philharmonicconducted by JohnStorgårdspresents Per Nørgård'sSecondSymphony, in which the composer unfolds his famous 'infinity principle' euphorically and almost psychedelically, and his Sixth Symphony, in which the mature composer proves more exploratory andplayfulthan ever.


----------

